# Les réponses de Siri, c'est par ici...



## da capo (28 Septembre 2016)

Pour ma part, je dois certainement bien articuler mais :
- Siri ne peut pas quitter une application
- L'envoi d'un SMS est un peu fastidieux car ils ne partent pas... Messages signale une erreur d'envoi. Il suffit de cliquer sur renvoyer pour qu'il parte mais… à quoi sert Siri alors.
- faire une recherche de fichiers est plus que fastidieux...

Mais, lui demander d'afficher les photos de telle ou telle personne (identifiée dans Photos), de tel ou tel lieux ou les selfies fonctionne. Je n'arrive pas par contre à lui faire afficher les photos d'une année précise (edit : en fait cela fonctionne)

Il y a du boulot…


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Septembre 2016)

Dans le cadre des investigations sur Siri.
Si on répond " Rien", compréhension immédiate, et Siri répond  : "D'accord".
Si on réitère "Rien" une nouvelle fois, Siri répond : "Bon, très bien"
Si on réitère "Rien" une troisième fois, Siri répond à nouveau :  "Bon, très bien"


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2016)

"Je veux les résultats du tiercé"

Si vous comprenez la réponse faite par Siri, faites le moi savoir.


----------



## boninmi (28 Septembre 2016)

Siri, y rigole pas !


----------



## Locke (28 Septembre 2016)

da capo a dit:


> "Je veux les résultats du tiercé"
> 
> Si vous comprenez la réponse faite par Siri, faites le moi savoir.


Moi j'ai ça...


----------



## da capo (28 Septembre 2016)

Ah pas mal…
Je n'ai pas fait de copie d'écran mais croyez-moi Siri a répondu :

"42, 42, 42, 42 et 42"


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Septembre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Siri, y rigole pas !


C'est le moins qu'on puisse dire !


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Septembre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Moi j'ai ça...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 111120


1° essai : réponse : _*je ne suis pas sur de comprendre.*_
2° essai : réponse : *Voici le résultat de ma recherche sur Interne*t
Suis une liste qui nécessite un ascenseur pour lire, par exemple : Les résultats du Loto, les Résultats en direct, etc.

Au troisième essai, j'ai obtenu comme da capo : "42, 42, 42, 42 et 42"


----------



## macomaniac (29 Septembre 2016)

Voici autre chose :


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2016)

Moi je me marre...


----------



## da capo (29 Septembre 2016)

Avec vos "conn--ries" j'ai réactivé Siri…


----------



## Locke (29 Septembre 2016)

C'est trop drôle Siri...



...promis j'arrête le flood.


----------



## dragao13 (29 Septembre 2016)




----------



## Moonwalker (30 Septembre 2016)

Que vous êtes gamins.


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Septembre 2016)

Quand je ne pose pas de question :






Et si on créait un fil spécial pour récapituler les saillies d'humour de Siri


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2016)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Et si on créait un fil spécial pour récapituler les saillies d'humour de Siri


Comme c'est nouveau dans macOS, pourquoi pas ? On pourrait trouver des pépites.


----------



## da capo (30 Septembre 2016)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Et si on créait un fil spécial pour récapituler les saillies d'humour de Siri



Merci par avance aux modérateurs qui vous transférer nos messages dans le nouveau fil ;-)
_
J'ai bien essayé de demander à Siri de créer le fil, mais sans réussite._


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Septembre 2016)

J'ai demandé à Siri s'il saurait créer un fil dans Mac G …
Visiblement il n'a pas compris la question, ou il ne connait pas Mac ou (encore) il est malentendant !


----------



## boninmi (30 Septembre 2016)

Tout cela semble fortement inspiré du programme ELIZA qui date des années soixante et qui visait à simuler une intelligence artificielle satisfaisant au test de Turing. C'était les débuts des recherches sérieuses sur l'intelligence artificielle, avec notamment le langage LISP. Les quelques pépites ci-dessus pourraient laisser penser que Siri n'est pas vraiment en avance sur son temps et pourrait bien n'être qu'un gadget commercial sans réelle efficacité. Pour que ce soit le cas, il faudrait qu'au minimum il puisse approcher le niveau d'un système expert, qui nécessite des capacité bien supérieurs à celle d'un Mac et a fortiori d'un iPhone. Quelqu'un a-t-il, a contrario des exemples ci-dessus, des témoignages de réelle utilité de Siri ?


----------



## r e m y (30 Septembre 2016)

iluro_64 a dit:


> récapituler les saillies d'humour de Siri


un rapport avec LA question de Dragao?


----------



## r e m y (30 Septembre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il, a contrario des exemples ci-dessus, des témoignages de réelle utilité de Siri ?


Faudrait demander à Siri!


----------



## Powerdom (2 Octobre 2016)

j'ai l'habitude de faire des photos d'écrans quand il me fait des réponses incongrues. 
en voici trois :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2016)

Expérience matinale.

Moi : ta gueule !
Siri : est-ce que j'ai mérité ça ?
Moi : oui.
Siri : je suis tout à fait d'accord.

Comme quoi, quand il veut, Siri n'est pas contrariant.


----------



## johnmindful (4 Novembre 2016)

Moi : "Donne moi les résultats du Loto"
Ma Siri chérie : "Désolée mais je ne suis pas une boule de cristal !"

Plus jamais j'achète Apple !!!


----------



## Powerdom (5 Novembre 2016)

À noter qu'ici je ne lui demandais rien...


----------



## boninmi (5 Novembre 2016)

Powerdom a dit:


> À noter qu'ici je ne lui demandais rien...


Il te signale que ta batterie commence à faiblir ...


----------



## Powerdom (5 Novembre 2016)

A 43 % ?


----------



## boninmi (5 Novembre 2016)

Powerdom a dit:


> A 43 % ?


S'il te le dit


----------



## paradize (13 Novembre 2016)

Voici des captures d'écrans de Siri


----------



## Locke (14 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Powerdom (15 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Locke (15 Novembre 2016)




----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2016)

Si on dit "Siri sort de ce Mac" il quitte l'application sans aucune réponse.


----------



## da capo (16 Novembre 2016)

Une autre discussion… enfin, si Siri est de bonne humeur sinon...


----------



## peyret (16 Novembre 2016)

Je me demande comment est programmé siri.... pour donner de telle réponse ?


----------



## boninmi (16 Novembre 2016)

peyret a dit:


> Je me demande comment est programmé siri.... pour donner de telle réponse ?


Regarde juste un peu plus haut.


----------



## peyret (16 Novembre 2016)

boninmi a dit:


> Regarde juste un peu plus haut.


Merci *boninmi *pour ta réponse,.... que je vais regarder demain quand mon cerveau sera au top !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2016)

La philo selon Siri


----------

